
What it’s like to eat at one of the best restaurants in the world? - jsolano
https://medium.com/@solanojuan/what-its-like-to-eat-at-one-of-the-best-restaurants-in-the-world-3bd05b7b60e6
======
IncRnd
If El Bulli was voted 5 times as the best restaurant in the world, why did it
close?

